

New attack cracks iPhone autogenerated hotspot passwords in seconds - smaili
http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/06/new-attack-cracks-iphone-autogenerated-hotspot-passwords-in-seconds/

======
rkv
I'm confused, I thought they used a similar approach that MS365 uses: "Issuing
a random 4-letter string with 4 random digits. ohms6021 for example.

~~~
MichaelGG
O365 uses that for resets, where a lower quality password doesn't matter.
Plus, there's no offline attack available.

